
Ask HN: Best book to learn Objective C - israelyc
I would like to be able to hack a prototype in a month or so..<p>I haven't written a line of code in the past 7 years (and then it was mainly VB and C) and I basically need to start from scratch.<p>I don't like video schools like Treehouse because I find it redundant - I just can't skim through a video, or speed read parts of it.<p>I am just looking for a book that will cover all the basics and will basically teach me to build my first iOS app from scratch assuming I am an idiot. No more.<p>Any recommendations?
======
runjake
It sounds like you really want to learn Objective C and the iOS frameworks.
For that, I suggest the Big Nerd Ranch books along with the Stanford iOS
development class videos.

If you want an intensive study of Objective C itself, look at the Kochan book.
It's the bible.

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/>

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Edition-
Develo...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Edition-Developers-
Library/dp/0321811909/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337695533&sr=8-1)

[http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/0321821521/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1337695555&sr=1-1)

~~~
israelyc
Thank you! I don't really like videos but I will check it out..

------
shadesandcolour
I'm a big fan of all of the Big Nerd Ranch books. Also, Objective-C is pretty
simple to learn, the real hurdle is learning the Cocoa/Cocoa Touch framework
in addition to others. I would recommend the BNR books (they have one on iOS
programming as well as one that teaches Objective-C) as well as watching the
video lectures from Stanford since your focus is learning to program for iOS.

------
phatbyte
Programming in Objective-C 2.0 from Kochan is an amazing book, that's were I
started.

The Apple's documentation is also pretty damn good and I also use
Stackoverflow.com/google a lot when I need to understand something with other
prespective

